# TiVo is (almost) Back!



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

For all the naysayers out there, check out this announcement .... TiVo is back! http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/prnewswire/200809030700PR_NEWS_USPR_____AQW143.htm


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh SNAP!

second half 2009 dang thats a long wait.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

easier to read it right here 

http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/prnewswire/200809030700PR_NEWS_USPR_____AQW143.htm

Sept. 3 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- DIRECTV, Inc. (Nasdaq: DTV), the nation's leading satellite television service provider, and TiVo Inc. (Nasdaq: TIVO), the creator of and a leader in television services for digital video recorders (DVR), announced today that they have extended their current agreement, which includes the development, marketing and distribution of a new HD DIRECTV DVR featuring the TiVo(R) service, as well as the extension of mutual intellectual property arrangements.

Under the terms of the non-exclusive arrangement, DIRECTV and TiVo will work together to develop a version of the TiVo(R) service for DIRECTV's broadband-enabled HD DVR platform. The product will support the latest TiVo and DIRECTV features and services, including TiVo's Universal Swivel Search and TiVo KidZone. TiVo will develop the new HD DVR for an expected launch in the second half of 2009.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Yea, which could probably end up being 2010 (remember the HR10-250?) but it disproves what all those who predicted it's demise over the last year or so have been saying.


Dssturbo1 said:


> Oh SNAP!
> 
> second half 2009 dang thats a long wait.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks, I changed the original post. 


newsposter said:


> easier to read it right here
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/prnewswire/200809030700PR_NEWS_USPR_____AQW143.htm


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

i wish they could just load Tivo software into the HR20/21/22 etc they already have out.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Paging Blankman, Paging Blankman....


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Dssturbo1 said:


> i wish they could just load Tivo software into the HR20/21/22 etc they already have out.


Doesn't that sound like what they are doing? I'd pay more/month for a TiVo software upgrade.



> Under the terms of the non-exclusive arrangement, DIRECTV and TiVo will work together to develop a version of the TiVo(R) service for DIRECTV's broadband-enabled HD DVR platform.


----------



## tds4182 (Dec 16, 2003)

incog-neato said:


> For all the naysayers out there, check out this announcement .... TiVo is back! http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/prnewswire/200809030700PR_NEWS_USPR_____AQW143.htm


This little tidbit of news should go through this forum like a dose of epsom salts through a goose!

It's great news for all the Tivo lovers out there, provided they're willing to wait till the second half of 2009.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

DirecTV must have been reviewing Blankman's poll...


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

Where's Earl?


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

20TIL6 said:


> DirecTV must have been reviewing Blankman's poll...


Or they might know something about an upcoming decision?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Hell HAS frozen over.
Hallelujah!


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> Hell HAS frozen over.
> Hallelujah!


Is it snowing in Hondo?


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

My brother just asked me about this on Monday. I told him that it probably would never happen. SHWING!! :up::up::up:


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Wow, this certainly is a blow to all the folks who *insisted* there would never be a rejuvination of TiVo's and DirecTV's partnership that would include new hardware.

This news made my day! Can't wait until a year or so from now for some TiVo goodness!

KD


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Yo! Mark Lopez ... what, no comment?


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

incog-neato said:


> Yo! Mark Lopez ... what, no comment?


He's shoveling snow.


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

Is today Apirl 1?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

<------ Totally happy to be wrong!

What's that snowball doing down here?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

blips said:


> Where's Earl?


LOL and all of the other holier than thou "DTV will never go back to TiVo" naysayers.

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, I don't know if I would wish for that. The Comcast TiVo software rollout has been a total disaster after being like 2yrs late in its rollout.


Dssturbo1 said:


> i wish they could just load Tivo software into the HR20/21/22 etc they already have out.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

kdelande said:


> Wow, this certainly is a blow to all the folks who *insisted* there would never be a rejuvination of TiVo's and DirecTV's partnership that would include new hardware.
> 
> This news made my day! Can't wait until a year or so from now for some TiVo goodness!
> 
> KD


Why is it a blow? Someone always has to be on the other side of any argument. Just because I argued it wouldn't happen doesn't mean I'm not happy it is. Good for Tivo and DirecTV.

The downside is having to wait a year and a half or so with no HD via DirecTV if people don't upgrade to the HR20/21/22 in the meantime.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

blips said:


> Where's Earl?


He left the forums a while ago because he's working for DirecTV now.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

incog-neato said:


> Well, I don't know if I would wish for that. The Comcast TiVo software rollout has been a total disaster after being like 2yrs late in its rollout.


yep, the hardware not in TiVo contrl has simply not worked out at all for them. Better to have Tivo do the hardware design as well. :up:


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

shibby191 said:


> He left the forums a while ago because he's working for DirecTV now.


Your kidding ....Now????

Bonanza


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Crow here! Gitcher hot crow here!

Excellent news. Maybe someday I'll be back. The good news is that it sounds like they plan to offer the full stack of TiVo features which would really be the only way I'd consider going back. But there were multiple factors in my departure from DirecTV so we'll see how they progress over the next two years.


----------



## Iceblade (Sep 30, 2003)

So the question is, for those of us dinosaurs who are still using our old HD-TIVO units and SD TIVO units with the 3LNB dishes, do we wait until this release happens or do we bite the bullet now and try to get "upgraded" to the 5LNB and current crop of MPEG4 supporting Directv PVRs?

Regs,
Jeff


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I bet, that like the HR10-250 this thing will be pricey out the gate, I plan on upgrading to the HR21 soon, sunce I am eligible for a free one.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

shibby191 said:


> Why is it a blow? Someone always has to be on the other side of any argument. Just because I argued it wouldn't happen doesn't mean I'm not happy it is. Good for Tivo and DirecTV.


It's one thing to argue that there was no evidence that DTV needed TiVo. Some posters went to the lengths of attacking TiVo and attacking people who had the nerve to post in a TiVo forum that they preferred TiVo. Some posters denied clear problems with DirecTV's DVRs and personally attacked people who dared to complain about them.

Those posters should all be lining up to kiss RS4's butt in the town square right now.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

nrc said:


> It's one thing to argue that there was no evidence that DTV needed TiVo. Some posters went to the lengths of attacking TiVo and attacking people who had the nerve to post in a TiVo forum that they preferred TiVo. Some posters denied clear problems with DirecTV's DVRs and personally attacked people who dared to complain about them.
> 
> Those posters should all be lining up to kiss RS4's butt in the town square right now.


When do tickets go on sale? I want to see that.


----------



## mattpol (Jul 23, 2003)

Thank the good lord! DirecTV's DVR is the biggest piece a crap I have ever used.

I am so excited to get my beloved TiVo back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

None of this is a coincidence. News Corp was the worst thing to ever happen to DirecTV. I bet the renewed talks with TiVo started as soon as the company changed hands to Liberty Media control.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

I signed up to be a Beta tester.

Got my pre-relese order in.

Now to sit back and wait.



Oh and, Crow being served. Any takers?


----------



## slocko (Mar 5, 2004)

LOL. I held off for so long and finally gave up, caved in, and orderd FIOS. dang. Oh well. If the Directv HD Tivo can also do On Demand, it will be sweet. While I've been waiting for my new HD-Tivos to be installed on FIOS, I've been using the On Demand features of the FIOS boxes and they are not bad.


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

"Let's not bicker who killed who". 

Let's just enjoy the good news of the day.


----------



## Jimmy_James (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh, thank God! I've been waiting on the sidelines with a series 2 directivo, not wanting to actually get HD because I can't stand the DirecTV DVR and not wanting to drop DTV because of the Sunday Ticket. I can EASILY and HAPPILY wait a year to get HD now that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Hell, that gives me time to start saving for the ridiculous price tag these will surely carry!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

This is fantastic news!! 

WooHOOO!!!

Scooter


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Iceblade said:


> So the question is, for those of us dinosaurs who are still using our old HD-TIVO units and SD TIVO units with the 3LNB dishes, do we wait until this release happens or do we bite the bullet now and try to get "upgraded" to the 5LNB and current crop of MPEG4 supporting Directv PVRs? Regs, Jeff


you will need the newer dish anyway even if its a year till a directv/tivo hd dvr box is out.

go ahead and get upgrade while they offer it. i got 2 hr21 and slimline dish last month, and kept one of my owned hr10-250s on the account since it's just $5 a month.

called saturday and getting 2 free AM21 sent now too, track# show fedex will drop them off today.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

will they offer free upgrades from the hr20 to the hdtivo i wonder?


----------



## technojunkie (Mar 15, 2000)

Ahh the thought of it...Dual buffers! No more loss of live program buffer when you play a recording....Suggestions!!! Thumbs up! :up: Thumbs down! :down: A program guide that lets you see out to the future with ease. Man I can hardly wait. An intuitive remote! WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!

And where are those nay sayers????????

Oh yeah it's almost lunch time. I see them now passing a plate of CROW!

:


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

I wonder what the fees for the TiVo will be. I know many of us bought lifetime TiVo service back in the D-TiVo era. Sure would be nice if they honor that deal.

Scooter


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

stays alive. Had to throw the Lemming part in for old times sake. 

As much as I love my HR20, if the new Tivo is a better option for me, then I will have my *crow fried with country gravy* as I order a new DirecTv MPEG4 TiVo.

At LEAST D* listened to a bunch of core users. That's a good thing when a company really listens and gets it. Sooner or later.

Again, I am very happy with the HR2* DVRs. But if the newer TiVo are better for me, I will switch. Especially if they have all the "real" TiVo features.

Were they fine without Tivo? Looks like it. But if you can add Tivo and pull them back away form Cable/FIOS, it a very smart business move. They could end up dominating the HD market.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

Scooter said:


> I wonder what the fees for the TiVo will be. I know many of us bought lifetime TiVo service back in the D-TiVo era. Sure would be nice if they honor that deal.
> 
> Scooter


I doubt that.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

technojunkie said:


> Ahh the thought of it...Dual buffers!


That's my only fault/complaint about the HR2*.

I sure bet that feature comes around before Tivo M4 comes out.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> I bet, that like the HR10-250 this thing will be pricey out the gate, I plan on upgrading to the HR21 soon, sunce I am eligible for a free one.


the hr10 was alot more cutting dge for the time. Tivo already makes a cable/ota Tivo HD unit for $299, (of course it's supplemented by sub fees). So it should not be too hard to release a new directv tivo hd dvr without high costs. who even knows if they will include the ota part since directv has done that anyway with their own units and will have more areas covered with HD lil by the second half of next year.

besides the fact this should be a lease.

so the question $$ will be the pricing on the monthly fees. currently directv charges one monthly fee for all dvrs on the account. do they raise that or go to a per dvr fee for the new tivo units??


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

Woohoo!  I can't tell you how happy I am  I was thinking of eventually adding another Directv HD DVR to the ones I have, but I will sit back and gladly wait for Tivo, no matter how long it takes :up:


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted by nrc
> It's one thing to argue that there was no evidence that DTV needed TiVo. Some posters went to the lengths of attacking TiVo and attacking people who had the nerve to post in a TiVo forum that they preferred TiVo. Some posters denied clear problems with DirecTV's DVRs and personally attacked people who dared to complain about them.
> 
> Those posters should all be lining up to kiss RS4's butt in the town square right now.





20TIL6 said:


> When do tickets go on sale? I want to see that.


It's PPV on channel 177, but will only be broadcast in MPEG4, so hurry up and order your HR2x if you want to see it!


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm not typically one that goes for conspiracy theories, but I can't help but contemplate that it may just be a stall tactic to keep people from defecting from DirecTV who prefer Tivo.

As others have stated, the Comcast rollout was like 2 years late, and even the HR10-250 wasn't exactly on time.

Given all of the changes made to DirecTV's infrastructure over the years, Late 2009, or less than 12-15 months from now seems too short to develop something workable, UNLESS Tivo's engineers have been working on it already in hopes of selling it to D* eventually.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Earth to Lopez .... Earth to Lopez ..... come in Lopez (just hearing static).


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Great, now I have to do some heavy research on possible re-wiring of my house. If the new DTV/TiVo is as great as it could be, I will be seriously looking at coming back to DTV.

If anyone here knows, what's the coax setup these days for DTV? When I had DTV service, it was the old Dual LNB to muti-switch, two coax runs to the DTV/TiVo. What is it today?

How many coax runs from the dish these days? Is it possible to have one dish feeding as many as 6 dual tuner DirecTV/TiVo units? I am actually in the process of having an existing home re-wired. I was just planning to account for cable/OTA use, but I would probably want to "wire" in the possible jump to DirecTV.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

incog-neato said:


> Earth to Lopez .... Earth to Lopez ..... come in Lopez (just hearing static).


he'll be here with some excuse that he 'never said dtv and tivo wouldnt hookup again,' and that he had a feeling this was going to happen because he 'tried one in a store.'

guy like that.......hes always right, even when he isnt.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

gio1269 said:


> I doubt that.


Yeah. I don't expect it either. I guess they will have to change the name from lifetime DVR service (which many of us have) to something else.

Scooter


----------



## BGLeduc (Aug 26, 2003)

harley3k said:


> I'm not typically one that goes for conspiracy theories, but I can't help but contemplate that it may just be a stall tactic to keep people from defecting from DirecTV who prefer Tivo.
> 
> As others have stated, the Comcast rollout was like 2 years late, and even the HR10-250 wasn't exactly on time.
> 
> Given all of the changes made to DirecTV's infrastructure over the years, Late 2009, or less than 12-15 months from now seems too short to develop something workable, UNLESS Tivo's engineers have been working on it already in hopes of selling it to D* eventually.


I think there is more than a kernel of truth in what you say here.

IIRC, they annouced the features that were added in the 6.4 upgrade in the fall of 2007. I think I got an e-mail, a post card, and a telephone call, all to announce an update that was really just a bunch of limited value features for a lot of users.

And that really did not come out until Spring of '08, right? I always thought that the early announcement was made simply to pause the flow of Tivo users to D* competitors.

But whatever the reasoning, I consider this new announcement huge news, and will be gladly wait it out.

I never got the "upgrade" offer from D* to switch to their new DVR, so I have been sitting on my hands waiting until we finally reached a point where we thought that having all the new HD content was more important to us than keeping Tivo.

Looks like we may not have to make the choice, which is the best news I have heard since D* announced the release of the HR10-250.

Brian


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

Awesome! Awesome! Awesome!


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 10, 2002)

Best news of the day!
:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Okeemike (Apr 24, 2002)

Anyone interested in a used S3? 
_(delivery Q3/4 2009)_


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The press release says "The product will support the latest TiVo and DIRECTV features and services, including TiVos Universal Swivel Search and TiVo KidZone." Is there any reason not to provide these _now_ for the existing DirecTivos?

Let me guess: DirecTV still doesn't want to enable the USB ports. They'll want this all to be done over MoCA, only.


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

Dssturbo1 said:


> i wish they could just load Tivo software into the HR20/21/22 etc they already have out.


That's an interesting question, though. Will there be new hardware, or will there be a TiVo software load for the HR20 or HR21 platform?


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

I posted this in another thread:



BlankMan said:


> An interesting thought crossed my mind. I can now schedule programs to record on my HR10-250 remotely from the internet including my Blackberry.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that DirecTV would expend the resources to do this on a box whose life is termed to be short lived. What could be in the mix? Is it they're rolling it out as a precursor, testing, for something possibly on the horizon?


I still think there might be some validity in it.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

shibby191 said:


> Just because I argued it wouldn't happen doesn't mean I'm not happy it is.


Crow is best served..... Any fricking way.....


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

BlankMan, the HR10-250 still doesn't have MPEG-4 hardware, nor enough oomph to decode it in software. It's destined to be an OTA-HD/DirecTV-SD DVR. But if it gets upgraded to support other modern TiVo functions, great.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> BlankMan, the HR10-250 still doesn't have MPEG-4 hardware, nor enough oomph to decode it in software. It's destined to be an OTA-HD/DirecTV-SD DVR. But if it gets upgraded to support other modern TiVo functions, great.


Never said it did. Never expected it to.

Just suggesting it's a proof of concept to work in the TiVo software environment and why waste the time and money if it's going nowhere.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

BlankMan said:


> I signed up to be a Beta tester.
> 
> Got my pre-relese order in.
> 
> Now to sit back and wait.


How does one get in on beta testing for this?


----------



## kenboy (Sep 24, 2006)

I just this morning told my wife that the perfect anniversary present would be three Tivo HDs, cablecards, and FIOS. 

I've been holding out with my 250, unwilling (like a bunch of you) to switch to the DirecTV brand DVRs, but not very happy getting, essentially, nothing but locals, ESPN (1), TNT, and HD Net Movies in HD. (further complicating my life: I can't see the lowest dish from my house (too many neighboring trees), so I've NEVER had the full slate of mpeg-2 HD content.) 

I'm still probably going to jump -- fall of 2009 is a long time to live with so little HD, and I sure wouldn't mind the internet speed hike either. On the other hand, tell us more about this beta testing...


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

jporter12 said:


> How does one get in on beta testing for this?


That was a joke, you cut out the wink.


----------



## Books (Sep 21, 2001)

Wow! Who thought this day would ever happen? Late 2009 cannot come soon enough!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I just checked in with TiVo. They will be using DirecTV hardware (not the TiVo HD platform as I had assumed). Who knows if it'll be available as a software "upgrade" for existing boxes or a separate box (as they've done in the past).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

davezatz said:


> I just checked in with TiVo. They will be using DirecTV hardware (not the TiVo HD platform as I had assumed). Who knows if it'll be available as a software "upgrade" for existing boxes or a separate box (as they've done in the past).


Somewhere buried in this forum are several posts I made long ago saying that TiVo porting their software to the HR-20/21 hardware would be what I'd expect to happen.


----------



## Ellipse (Jul 13, 2001)

BlankMan said:


> I signed up to be a Beta tester.
> 
> Got my pre-relese order in.
> 
> ...


...and where did you sign up for the beta?  (no crow, please....none needed!)

Actually, it would be interesting to see if they start releasing information about this in their CE program when it comes close enough to be a "beta". DBSTalk might be a good place to start looking as well as here. (I know many of you are there too.....)


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

Ellipse said:


> ...and where did you sign up for the beta? (no crow, please....none needed!)


I was kidding. Hence the wink


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

BlankMan said:


> I was kidding. Hence the wink


I know you were just kidding--but seriously you can tell me--I will keep it quite.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

JLWINE said:


> I know you were just kidding--but seriously you can tell me--I will keep it quite.


LOL


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

20TIL6 said:


> Great, now I have to do some heavy research on possible re-wiring of my house. If the new DTV/TiVo is as great as it could be, I will be seriously looking at coming back to DTV.
> 
> If anyone here knows, what's the coax setup these days for DTV? When I had DTV service, it was the old Dual LNB to muti-switch, two coax runs to the DTV/TiVo. What is it today?
> 
> How many coax runs from the dish these days? Is it possible to have one dish feeding as many as 6 dual tuner DirecTV/TiVo units? I am actually in the process of having an existing home re-wired. I was just planning to account for cable/OTA use, but I would probably want to "wire" in the possible jump to DirecTV.


Hasn't DirecTV been working on their version of the 'smart multiswitch' which allows single wire distribution that supports (a limited number of) normal splitters? It would be great if that support was built into the new HD-DTiVo.

(I think my point is, it's probably too early to know what the DirecTV wiring requirements are going to be in 15-18 months)


----------



## scamp (Jun 27, 2002)

The fact that this is going to run on top of the DirecTV box really kind of scares me. Hopefully the hardware is better then the Comcast DVR box but I really don't think it will be the full tivo experience if it is running on someone elses hardware. I've been badgering my wife to switch over to an HDTivo/Cablecard setup and loose our series 1 directivo for about a year now and about pissed myself when I saw this story this morning. My initial excitement has drained pretty quickly after seeing that it will in fact be a directv box with tivo software ported to it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

if you mean SWM that's been around a little while already. if you mean something else, i got nuthin


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Jonathan_S said:


> Hasn't DirecTV been working on their version of the 'smart multiswitch' which allows single wire distribution that supports (a limited number of) normal splitters? It would be great if that support was built into the new HD-DTiVo.


Ummm, it's been around for a long time already, the SWM (single wire multiswitch). I've had one nearly a year now. All DirecTV receivers released in the past couple years support it and so would any future DirecTivo.


----------



## leemoreau (Aug 1, 2008)

Too bad it wasn't Dish network, then there'd at least be a chance that Bell ExpressVu would get it. Not that it matters for long though when ExpressVu goes fully iptv.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

dswallow said:


> Somewhere buried in this forum are several posts I made long ago saying that TiVo porting their software to the HR-20/21 hardware would be what I'd expect to happen.


If you read the release, it appears that it will be a seperate box with possibly a different pricing structure

"DIRECTV will continue to develop and offer its own portfolio of industry leading set top boxes as primary offerings to both new and existing customers. This new TiVo box will be offered as an alternative choice to those DIRECTV customers who would like to add TiVo to a full line up of DIRECTV services."

And

"Like prior products developed by TiVo and DIRECTV, the new HD offering will be marketed and sold by DIRECTV nationally to its entire customer base as part of its growing portfolio of brand name video offerings. Specific consumer pricing and packaging will be announced in conjunction with DIRECTV's launch of the product."

Still appears that if someone wants to continue recieving HD that they will have to bite the bullet and go to a HR2X's series, since another post here shows that the MPEG2 HD channels will be most likely be gone by end of 1st quarter 09 and the proposed release date of the new unit is second half of 2009


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

newsposter said:


> if you mean SWM that's been around a little while already. if you mean something else, i got nuthin


Oh, yeah, Single Wire Multiswitch. I didn't realize they were already avalible. I hadn't really been following them because I already wired my house for the old style multiswitch (and I don't know if the SWM would work with old DTiVos anyway, but I tend to doubt it)


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Jonathan_S said:


> Hasn't DirecTV been working on their version of the 'smart multiswitch' which allows single wire distribution that supports (a limited number of) normal splitters? It would be great if that support was built into the new HD-DTiVo.
> 
> (I think my point is, it's probably too early to know what the DirecTV wiring requirements are going to be in 15-18 months)


Thanks Jon,

Yeah, I posted a similar thing over at DBS talk. With some input over there, I think I have come up with a plan. Basically "over wire" it. Put in a central wiring can, and run (3) coax and (2) cat5/6 from it to each room. (2) coax for DirecTV, (1) coax for OTA, cat5/6 for TiVo units/game consoles, etc.

Use a 16 tuner multi-switch to support (8) dual tuner HD DirecTV/TiVo units. And feed that multi-switch with (4) leads from the newest dish. Also run a lead into that can from cable, and one from OTA antenna.

With this, I'll have enough to do DirecTV and OTA. And if I ultimately decide to stay with cable, I can do that as well.

But to your point, there is no way of knowing what the wiring requirements will be. I think if anything, the requirements could be reduced. But I will "over do it", to be safe.


----------



## Ellipse (Jul 13, 2001)

BlankMan said:


> I was kidding. Hence the wink


(mine too)


----------



## JAB (Apr 27, 1999)

[_JAB pokes his head out of his cave and looks around. He disappears back into his cave and returns with a lawn chair, a small table, a pitcher of Kool-Aid margaritas, a satellite dish and a huge television screen. JAB sits down, pours himself a drink, expertly draws an RB special edition peanut from his left boot holster and says...._]

About time the freakin' ice age ended! 

/jab


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

JAB said:


> [_JAB pokes his head out of his cave and looks around. He disappears back into his cave and returns with a lawn chair, a small table, a pitcher of Kool-Aid margaritas, a satellite dish and a huge television screen. JAB sits down, pours himself a drink, expertly draws an RB special edition peanut from his left boot holster and says...._]
> 
> About time the freakin' ice age ended!
> 
> /jab


I laughed, I cried, I just plain enjoyed it. A must read for the summer forum crowd:up::up:


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

davezatz said:


> I just checked in with TiVo. They will be using DirecTV hardware (not the TiVo HD platform as I had assumed). Who knows if it'll be available as a software "upgrade" for existing boxes or a separate box (as they've done in the past).


Update on my update... I'm getting some conflicting info and I now know less than when I started my investigation.  I think for the time being we're going to have to speculate on hardware platform. Though I'm leaning towards DTV hardware (rather than a TiVo HD variant) - which is what the press release implies.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

JAB said:


> [_JAB pokes his head out of his cave and looks around. He disappears back into his cave and returns with a lawn chair, a small table, a pitcher of Kool-Aid margaritas, a satellite dish and a huge television screen. JAB sits down, pours himself a drink, expertly draws an RB special edition peanut from his left boot holster and says...._]
> 
> About time the freakin' ice age ended!
> 
> /jab


LOL


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Hmm I'm elligible for a HR21 free. Should I get it, then trade up next year? I don't have HDTV yet, but that will likely change by Christmas.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

JAB said:


> [_JAB pokes his head out of his cave and looks around. He disappears back into his cave and returns with a lawn chair, a small table, a pitcher of Kool-Aid margaritas, a satellite dish and a huge television screen. JAB sits down, pours himself a drink, expertly draws an RB special edition peanut from his left boot holster and says...._]
> 
> About time the freakin' ice age ended!
> 
> /jab


Nice to see you around, JAB!!

Scooter


----------



## Mike want hmo (Dec 2, 2004)

Directv needs to let tivo use all of their features or it will be a shallow victory. Tivo to Go, MLV, Utube, ect.


----------



## JAB (Apr 27, 1999)

Hey, Scooter! Nice to see another old timer around. 

/jab


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Jonathan_S said:


> (and I don't know if the SWM would work with old DTiVos anyway, but I tend to doubt it)


Sure does. There are "legacy" ports on it to accommodate older equipment. And if there isn't enough you can casdade it off a WB68 so you can hook up DirecTivo's to that as well.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

nrc said:


> It's one thing to argue that there was no evidence that DTV needed TiVo. Some posters went to the lengths of attacking TiVo and attacking people who had the nerve to post in a TiVo forum that they preferred TiVo. Some posters denied clear problems with DirecTV's DVRs and personally attacked people who dared to complain about them.


All that is very true as is the fact that some posters attacked anyone who had the gall to suggest the HR20 might be as good or even better than the HR10. This whole topic reached the Mac/PC debate levels in this forum. Personally I like the HR20 but I am also very glad to see TiVo making a comeback to DirecTV. I didn't think that would ever happen but I am glad it did.



> Those posters should all be lining up to kiss RS4's butt in the town square right now.


Sorry but IMHO RS4 added very little to the forum over the past 2 years.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

davezatz said:


> I just checked in with TiVo. They will be using DirecTV hardware (not the TiVo HD platform as I had assumed).


This can be VERY bad. They haven't had a good track record on writing for other peoples hardware.

TiVo can't even write code for the SA S1 anymore. (Though DirecTV gets some S1 udpates?)


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

This sounds like pretty good timing... my 3 year prepaid should be up around the time this is coming out...


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

ADent said:


> This can be VERY bad. They haven't had a good track record on writing for other peoples hardware.


Don't the two (S3/THD/HR2x Series) use the same or similar Broadcom chip?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

BTW, you guys who stuck it out with DirecTV owe a huge thank you to those of us that have been suffering with Cable just to make our message clear....


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

SullyND said:


> Don't the two (S3/THD/HR2x Series) use the same or similar Broadcom chip?


They're very similar designs, just using some later versions in most cases.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Oh and this guy called it...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4879870#post4879870


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Hmm I'm elligible for a HR21 free. Should I get it, then trade up next year? I don't have HDTV yet, but that will likely change by Christmas.


I would! As many have said, the HR2x boxes have come a long way. I am mostly enjoying mine although the search function doesn't work as well as a TiVo. I still think DTV is the best way to go for HDTV. Good luck!


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

20TIL6 said:


> He's shoveling snow.


That one is really funny - ROFL


----------



## Rocko62580 (Sep 26, 2006)

Mike want hmo said:


> Directv needs to let tivo use all of their features or it will be a shallow victory. Tivo to Go, MLV, Utube, ect.


First of all this is great news! Direct Tv instantly has made me a customer! I agree with the above. They should especially keep their Rhapsody feature. Doesd anyone know if they will?


----------



## EricG (Jan 31, 2002)

Where can I pre-order one??


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

I cant beleive it actually happened but I'm very happy.

happily been with cable for about 2 years now- but i had directivo's for years prior (2 s1 directivo's, then added an hdrv2, and topped off with an Hr10-250 from the preorder...). 

I had all but written off directv. Now I will have options.

I dont think the timeframe is that crazy- I thought years back it was said tivo had benchtop prototypes- even if that was wishfull thinking as doug says the hardware is similar and tivo has dabbled with mpeg4 for a little bit on the standalone hd platforms. 

then again tivo always seems to have missed announced time frames for hardware.....

I'll keep my fingers crossed for ASAP.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

20TIL6 said:


> Is it snowing in Hondo?


I doubt anyone not raised in S. Central Texas would get that.

That to which 20TIL6 alludes is big a sign on the main highway (Tx Highway 90) passing through downtown Hondo, Tx, which says, "This is God's country. Please don't drive through it like Hell." It's been there about 40 years. Hondo is a small town about 40 miles west of San Antonio, right on the edge of the Texas Hill Country. It's a beautiful area.


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

One of my new HD DVRs won't play back recordings -- every one of them is broken up in colored blocks and lagging and smeary, even ones I've watched in the past ok. Directv is sending someone out tomorrow -- sure will be good to get my trusty Tivo's back


----------



## aarong50 (Jul 3, 2007)

This is awesome news. I may have to cancel TWC and go with this when it comes back. My directivo has always been the best functioning system ive ever owned. Cable Cards are just too much of a hassle!


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

I kept my 10-250 connected when I got a free DirectvHD upgrade in January.
I still much prefer the Tivo interface and only switch to the DirectvDVR when there's an HD program I can't get on Tivo. I'm totally Ok with the new Tivo being an interface over the Directv Hardware since the one advantage I've seen to the DirectvDVR is a brighter and sharper picture quality.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Cudahy said:


> I kept my 10-250 connected when I got a free DirectvHD upgrade in January.
> I still much prefer the Tivo interface and only switch to the DirectvDVR when there's an HD program I can't get on Tivo. I'm totally Ok with the new Tivo being an interface over the Directv Hardware since the one advantage I've seen to the DirectvDVR is a brighter and sharper picture quality.


Don;think it is going to be a interface on the HR2X series, if you read the press release it states they are continuing their line of equipment and that the new TIVO box will be an alternate available to end users as a choice, it goes on to state that the pricing structure has not been determined as of yet.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

davezatz said:


> Update on my update... I'm getting some conflicting info and I now know less than when I started my investigation.  I think for the time being we're going to have to speculate on hardware platform. Though I'm leaning towards DTV hardware (rather than a TiVo HD variant) - which is what the press release implies.


I asked a bunch of DirecTV and TiVo people (separately) about this today at CEDIA. None gave me a definitive answer. The DirecTV people, even the engineers there, were pretty clueless about it -- they all knew about it but clearly had no specific idea how it was going to be done. I got a couple people at TiVo who clearly did know more about it but were being pretty coy (this is all my interpretation of course).

The gist I got is

1) This definitely started as a business deal before any product development and that the engineers are only now inheriting it and starting to talk about how they will do it. The business idea is definitely to market it as a premium service option for customers for a monthly fee.

2) TiVo would like this to be its own hardware. Their Comcast/Cox experience only confirms this. Ideally they would like it to be based on their new TiVo HD XL (which would be sweet!). That said, my sense is this is still a subject to negotiation with D* and not at all set or even probable yet.

My take-away: I dont think even D* or TiVo know for sure yet how this will be done and if someone in the org does they are keeping it close to the vest within their own org. Of course that does make the release window of next year pretty aggressive Also, my total guess is that there is no way D* will subsidize the subscription fee for this with TiVo. So whatever the final cost will be it has to be enough to totally cover whatever TiVo expects to get per customer plus very likely some nut for D*. Now that doesnt mean that TiVo will expect the same fee they get for the stand-alone boxes, but well see


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Citivas said:


> This definitely started as a business deal before any product development and that the engineers are only now inheriting it and starting to talk about how they will do it.


Yeah, that's pretty much where I landed as well.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much where I landed as well.


and the engineers will say if you want this next year then start with hardware we know works with our code and add in the known built in D* receivers from previous TiVo powered boxes and update the UI to what is wanted for this new box.

I very much doubt D* is interested in trying to push TiVo Upgrade software over the transmission or phone line so making it it own box is no big deal other than who actually manufactures it for the lowest cost.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

I'm actually hoping it's TiVo hardware, never been unhappy with any of it I've had so far, but I'll take whatever I can get.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Citivas said:


> 2) TiVo would like this to be its own hardware. Their Comcast/Cox experience only confirms this. Ideally they would like it to be based on their new TiVo HD XL (which would be sweet!). That said, my sense is this is still a subject to negotiation with D* and not at all set or even probable yet.


The ComcasTiVo isn't really a fair comparison - The HRx and S3 hardware are much more closely related and even on the software front both are run on Linux. There wouldn't be the need for a middleware and OCAP the way the Cable ports require.


----------



## Mike want hmo (Dec 2, 2004)

Does anyone know how the tivo XL differ's from the tivo S3 or Tivo HD in hardware (outside of the larger hard drive of course). Does it have a faster network connection? I know the other tivo models can get a max of 25mb speed.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Mike want hmo said:


> Does anyone know how the tivo XL differ's from the tivo S3 or Tivo HD in hardware (outside of the larger hard drive of course). Does it have a faster network connection? I know the other tivo models can get a max of 25mb speed.


XL has some small variation in chips inside. No one has broken down yet what differences for the user that might make, if any.

If the network was faster hardware than that would have been noted in the specs and mentioned already.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

SullyND said:


> The ComcasTiVo isn't really a fair comparison - The HRx and S3 hardware are much more closely related and even on the software front both are run on Linux. There wouldn't be the need for a middleware and OCAP the way the Cable ports require.


On a side note, TiVo did say that the middleware had been outsourced previously and they have now taken it in-house because of the Comcast launch box problems...

Still and all, I'd feel better with TiVo hardware than a software port onto a DirecTV box. The question is would I, for example, feel $600 better? For example, if option A is TiVo converts their HD XL box and D* users who opt into TiVo have to pay the $599 rate for it versus Option B of being able to elect to have a free software port (not inclusive of the premium monthly fee) of their existing HR2x boxes, would that change things? Probably for a vast majority of potential users it would, though I'm sure there are some di hards for whom the cost is not an issue (or and the scars of their HR2X experience just trumps it). Again, I don't see DirecTV subsidizing these boxes the way they did for the 10-250 since it is now being positioned as a premium option for people who really want them. So if they do use TiVo hardware we will have to be paying for these boxes. Just my opinion, not based on any facts or insider knowledge...


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

AFIK, DirecTV has never released a receiver that is full cost for the hardware.

Yes, there is always an upfront fee, but the remainder of the cost is made up in the 2 year contract with substantial fees for early cancellation.


----------



## madbeachcat (Jan 31, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> BTW, you guys who stuck it out with DirecTV owe a huge thank you to those of us that have been suffering with Cable just to make our message clear....


Your choice to go with cable. And although I'm glad to see that you are getting what you've asked for, I really don't care that much about Tivo coming back one way or the other.

I was wrong though, when I said that ship had sailed.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

BruceShultes said:


> AFIK, DirecTV has never released a receiver that is full cost for the hardware.
> 
> Yes, there is always an upfront fee, but the remainder of the cost is made up in the 2 year contract with substantial fees for early cancellation.


Paid close to 1k for my first HR10 (owned)


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> > I'm actually hoping it's TiVo hardware
> 
> 
> Absolutely!


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Hopefully TiVo has been secretly working on a D* MPEG4 box in the back room so they would be ready for this day. Perhaps a modified series 3 box design that they can adapt the MPEG4 receivers to. They may be able to get that type of design out quickly. Then they could do a ground up design for a box "With all the bells a whistles" that D* wants.
I can't believe that TiVo never considered building the next D* generation box. They must have that secrete file locked up somewhere!


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Guess with all of the HR10 owners upgrading to the new TiVo box, D* will get a lot of those 2 year subscription commitments which is fine with me as other than some over the air stations that I receive, they are my only content provider.

WOW, just thought of something! I hope that they put an "Over the air" tuner in the new box! If they don't may have to keep two of the HR10's in service, and just go for 2 of the new boxes instead of 4. Another thing to worry about now!


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

First of all, I kept hoping for this eventuality (as my new sig suggests).

Second, I really, really hope that neither party considers running the new TiVo software on HR2x boxes. My reasons:

 The older HR20s are unreliable compared to the newer boxes, and there are *still a lot of the older ones out there*.
 All HR2x boxes are way *underpowered*, occasionally making the UI extremely slow to respond, especially when connected to the Internet. (My HR10-250 was a little sluggish at times, but not in ordinary Guide or list navigation.)
 In any case, the remote would have to be replaced for functional reasons (ditching, I expect, its notorious 3-second hold before repeating).

By the time the new box comes out (in 2010?), acceptably fast processors should seem affordable even to penny-pinching bottom-liners -- and so should much larger hard drives.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

Tivo may have known this was coming for up to 6 months; So they have probably been working on it for a while.


----------



## ArcticGabe (Dec 27, 2001)

I'm excited about this announcement, too.

Personally, I really like the TiVo interface, and in my household, it has a very high WAF and years of inertia, so changing to the HR2x would likely have been painful at best.

I'm glad to see that I now have an upgrade path that allows me to stay with D* since I've had good experience with them over the past 8 years, while some of my neighbors won't talk about Comcast in front of the kids.

I'm also guessing that this new S3 DTivo will be marketed as a "premium" HD DVR option in addition to the HR21 "standard" HD DVR, with the appropriate "premium" monthly charge. I'm ok with that as long as us long neglected DTivo owners will finally get the full suite of TiVo features (broadband connected; TV, movie, & video downloads; X-fer shows to PC and burn to DVD; photos and home movie sharing; etc.).

Lastly, I *beg* that they remove the phone line requirement; this is the only reason I still have my home phone line.

. . . and this forum lives on.


----------



## Paul_PDX (Nov 12, 2002)

This will finally allow us to gripe about the OS over here IF anything doesn't work. On that other forum if you don't just praise the box YOU ARE doing something wrong -- not its flawless implementation.

Not that I expect to have anything to complain about with a TiVo


----------



## wesmills (Mar 8, 2006)

Adam1115 said:


> BTW, you guys who stuck it out with DirecTV owe a huge thank you to those of us that have been suffering with Cable just to make our message clear....


Well, what about those of us who have steadfastly held onto our SD DirecTiVos, maintained the hardware ourselves and even latched onto a HR10-250 for the limited provided HD and excellent OTA recording abilities? I have several four+ year old DirecTiVos still humming along (replacing power supplies and hard drives is easy).

Every time DirecTV has called or written to ask about me upgrading DVRs, I've always responded in the negative and told them I will only be upgrading when they reintroduce TiVo. Fortunately, that day will hopefully soon be upon us and DirecTV will get more money (above service fees) and a new two-year contract from me.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm still thinking this will be TiVo on HRx. It makes sense on several fronts:

1) The hardware in the S3 and HRx is very similar.
2) It can be offered as an immediate (meaning no truck-roll) upgrade to the installed base of HRx users meaning instant revenue for DirecTV and TiVo.
3) Assuming many users will not already have made the upgrades required for MP4 (Dish etc) this does not lend itself to a consumer device (i.e. pick it up at Best Buy plug it in and go)
4) It's less inventory - both for D* and the installer. imagine an install where the device is bad, does the installer have a spare in his truck?
5) As this is a premium service it allows D* and the consumer flexibility in their pricing. Sign up for TiVo but need to save some money/month, D* could downgrade you to standard DVR without having to replace equipment.

Ideally there would be some way to transition between the two, then they could offer a free trial or something to get people hooked.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Syzygy said:


> First of all, I kept hoping for this eventuality (as my new sig suggests).
> 
> Second, I really, really hope that neither party considers running the new TiVo software on HR2x boxes. My reasons:
> 
> ...


I think it would be a great idea to be able to port the TiVo UI to the HR2x boxes. 
No additional hardware expense for current owners.

My HR20-100 has been very reliable.
I don't consider it to be sluggish.
The 3 second hold before repeating and other odd remote functions are not part of the remote. That's the software in the box function.
A new box with more horsepower would be good, but the current box could work quite well with the proper programming.


----------



## hhh222 (Jul 28, 2005)

HR2X's ain't got no dual buffer.
For the casual DVR user, they don't care.
For us "serious" DVR users, get that crap OUTTA HERE!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

hhh222 said:


> HR2X's ain't got no dual buffer.
> For the casual DVR user, they don't care.
> For us "serious" DVR users, get that crap OUTTA HERE!


Dual buffers is a software implementation. So the HR2x platform could support it with a TiVo UI. 
In fact, there's no reason why it couldn't have two 60 minute buffers.
With large hard drives, it would be nice if the size of the buffers were user selectable.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I wish it would be as easy as porting the Tivo OS to the HR20's but I dont think that is going to happen. If it was that easy then I am sure soeone would have already done it.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

sk33t3r said:


> I wish it would be as easy as porting the Tivo OS to the HR20's but I dont think that is going to happen. If it was that easy then I am sure soeone would have already done it.


Considering (a) only TiVo has their software in a form to port to other platfrms and (b) only DirecTV can provide the chipset and motherboard design details of the HR20/21/22 hardware including the programming authorizations...

There's not to many "someone's" who could've done it.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

It obviously isn't too easy as shown by TiVo's attempt to port their software to Comcast Moto boxes. It has been a disaster (and about 2 years late). My guess/hope is they will use one of their current TiVo HD's and modify it to DTV's needs.


sk33t3r said:


> I wish it would be as easy as porting the Tivo OS to the HR20's but I dont think that is going to happen. If it was that easy then I am sure soeone would have already done it.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

incog-neato said:


> It obviously isn't too easy as shown by TiVo's attempt to port their software to Comcast Moto boxes. It has been a disaster (and about 2 years late). My guess/hope is they will use one of their current TiVo HD's and modify it to DTV's needs.


The HR20/21/22 hardware is soooo close to TiVo's reference design hardware anyway, I just doubt there's anywhere near the same sorts of issues they faced dealing with OCAP crap of the Motorola and Cisco/SA boxes.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dswallow said:


> The HR20/21/22 hardware is soooo close to TiVo's reference design hardware anyway, I just doubt there's anywhere near the same sorts of issues they faced dealing with OCAP crap of the Motorola and Cisco/SA boxes.


I was posting much earlier in this thread That I thought they would need the TiVo HD hardware as starting point to make the mid 2009 mark. I still think that but totally agree with Doug that porting to hardware DirectTV has now is VERY different from the Motorola or Cisco/SA boxes port. That Comcast port was doomed from the outset due to underpowered hardware. Most likely they are looking beyond to some tru2way box.

anyway using some directTV supplied hardware may slow things down a bit but I would not expect results like the Comcast port


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

incog-neato said:


> Yo! Mark Lopez ... what, no comment?


<yawn> Ask me again in 2009 or 2010 IF it actually happens. In the mean time, I'll keep enjoying my 3 perfectly functional HR20s watching all the HD channels NOW, while you all wait, and wait, and wait. And then wait, and wait and wait some more for the bugs to be worked out. After all, 8+ years later, they still haven't got them all fixed.

Nope, no snow here. Just plenty of HD.


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

Mark Lopez said:


> <yawn> Ask me again in 2009 or 2010 IF it actually happens. In the mean time, I'll keep enjoying my 3 perfectly functional HR20s watching all the HD channels NOW, while you all wait, and wait, and wait. And then wait, and wait and wait some more for the bugs to be worked out. After all, 8+ years later, they still haven't got them all fixed.
> 
> Nope, no snow here. Just plenty of HD.


If you're so happy with your DTV boxes, then what is your interest here?

Funny how some feel the need to squelch this D*/Tivo news.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> <yawn> Ask me again in 2009 or 2010 IF it actually happens. In the mean time, I'll keep enjoying my 3 perfectly functional HR20s watching all the HD channels NOW, while you all wait, and wait, and wait. And then wait, and wait and wait some more for the bugs to be worked out. After all, 8+ years later, they still haven't got them all fixed.
> 
> Nope, no snow here. Just plenty of HD.


I'll say this. You definitely don't disappoint. Never let a lemming see you sweat. Impressive.


----------



## DallasDave (Aug 31, 2004)

The PR implies that they will be porting the Tivo SW to the HRx...
"Under the terms of the non-exclusive arrangement, DIRECTV and TiVo will work together to develop a version of the TiVo(R) service for DIRECTVs broadband-enabled HD DVR platform".


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

DallasDave said:


> The PR implies that they will be porting the Tivo SW to the HRx...
> "Under the terms of the non-exclusive arrangement, DIRECTV and TiVo will work together to develop a version of the TiVo(R) service for DIRECTVs broadband-enabled HD DVR platform".


Tend to disagree with you. While the TIVO MAY be ports to the HR2X series platform it will not be the only unit that is offered. from the press release further down

"DIRECTV will continue to develop and offer its own portfolio of industry leading set top boxes as primary offerings to both new and existing customers. This new TiVo box will be offered as an alternative choice to those DIRECTV customers who would like to add TiVo to a full line up of DIRECTV services."

and

"As the industrys content and technology leader, DIRECTV has a long-standing reputation for developing innovative, advanced products and services, including our highly successful series of DVRs and HD DVRs," said Chase Carey, president and CEO, DIRECTV, Inc. "We will continue to work with TiVo and make this new product available to all new and existing DIRECTV customers who may want to *add* TiVo on top of our industry leading experience."

and

Like prior products developed by TiVo and DIRECTV, the new HD offering will be marketed and sold by DIRECTV nationally to its entire customer base as part of its growing portfolio of brand name video offerings. Specific consumer pricing and packaging will be announced in conjunction with DIRECTVs launch of the product.

All tends to point at teh fact that teh normal unit will be the primary offering to customers and the joint Directv/Tivo unit will be offered as an alternate with a different princing structure then the Directv unit


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

sjberra said:


> Tend to disagree with you. While the TIVO MAY be ports to the HR2X series platform it will not be the only unit that is offered.


Where in his quote did you think he was saying something about the TiVo version being the sole offering?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Mark Lopez said:


> <yawn> Ask me again in 2009 or 2010 IF it actually happens. In the mean time, I'll keep enjoying my 3 perfectly functional HR20s watching all the HD channels NOW, while you all wait, and wait, and wait. And then wait, and wait and wait some more for the bugs to be worked out. After all, 8+ years later, they still haven't got them all fixed.
> 
> Nope, no snow here. Just plenty of HD.


I'm patiently waiting as well, but no snow here.

Just enjoying plenty of HD on my perfectly functional Series 3 with Comcast watching all the HD channels NOW. No waiting. No bugs to be worked out.

Oh and comcast is month to month. I can sign up anytime DirecTV decides to get its act together and reintroduce TiVo.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Adam1115 said:


> I'm patiently waiting as well, but no snow here.
> 
> Just enjoying plenty of HD on my perfectly functional Series 3 with Comcast watching all the HD channels NOW. No waiting. No bugs to be worked out.
> 
> Oh and comcast is month to month. I can sign up anytime DirecTV decides to get its act together and reintroduce TiVo.


In the same boat here.

DirecTV has taken a very big step in earning back my business. But I'm OK with S3 and HD units, Comcast HD, OTA HD, Amazon, YouTube, MRV, TTG, etc., etc. In fact, I have a whole laundry list of features for comparison when DirecTV does roll out their new TiVo HD platform. Interestingly, it's a list I would never have had if DirecTV hadn't dropped TiVo in the first place.

If DirecTV can replicate many of the S3 and HD features I now enjoy, then I think they will win my business back. But mid 2009-2010 is a ways off. And I do think that the current NFL/DirecTV (Sunday Ticket) agreement will come up again for renewal in 2010. If cable can strike a deal with the NFL at that time, then staying with Comcast looks really good too.

NFL Sunday Ticket is the biggest thing I miss about DirecTV. If that remains an exclusive DirecTV thing, AND their HD TiVo looks good feature-wise, then I will most likely jump.


----------



## tbh999 (Aug 29, 2001)

Yes, Yes Yes...not a day goes by that my wife doesn't complain about the HR-20's not recording a show or about the 50 SP limit, and that the Tivo was much better (the problem is that she's right!!!!)

This is Very Good News


----------



## grandma13 (May 15, 2008)

I laid out $599 in 2003 for Tivo Series 2 (Toshiba) (loved/love it) (not working now), and then bought TIVO HDTV for $299 (from Best Buy who has no clue on how they work or how to hook them up).

Well anyway, question is, what does one old gal like me do with these two TIVOS when the new Baby arrives. Since my cable company won't set foot in my house, let alone touch my TIVOS or give me cable cards for the new one, I have to go with what will give me the TIVO service I know, use, and love.

Just a question?? Hope you understand what I'm trying to say.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

grandma13: This old thread is about the remarriage of TiVo with DirecTV to produce an integrated DirecTV receiver with TiVo again. The MPEG4 version of the HR10-250.

You'll need DirecTV service to use the new unit.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

grandma13 said:


> I laid out $599 in 2003 for Tivo Series 2 (Toshiba) (loved/love it) (not working now), and then bought TIVO HDTV for $299 (from Best Buy who has no clue on how they work or how to hook them up).
> 
> *Well anyway, question is, what does one old gal like me do with these two TIVOS when the new Baby arrives.* Just a question?? Hope you understand what I'm trying to say.


The series 2 you say is NOT working, it might make a nice paper weight or door stop perhaps. The Series 3 you talk about in the other thread you started or TiVo HD your saying it is now..*sell it* and use your cable company for internet and phone if possible.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

grandma13 said:


> ...question is, what does one old gal like me do with these two TIVOS...


 Technology marches on at a brutal pace. At work I have a bag of DIMMS and SODIMMS that weighs literally at least 5 lbs, meaning there are a couple hundred memory sticks in there, all 32 to 256 MB (all pulled out of older PCs during upgrades). If I had a time machine I could go back 5 years and sell them for hundreds of bucks apiece. Without the time machine they aren't worth the space they are taking up.


----------

